# Marsa Al Brega



## Wismajorvik (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anyone remember the name of the tug which handled the radio communications (circa '64) for the port?


----------



## expats (Mar 9, 2013)

My first ever trip...May 1964...Esso Hampshire...Marsa al Brega...

Also my first 'shipwreck' and run ashore....


----------

